# In-Wall wiring



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

I have started my HT build and was wondering if I run smurf tube and PVC conduit do I need to run the CL2 rated wire? Will post pictures later of HT build.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Every place I've lived, if it's in conduit, you don't need in-wall rating.

Bryan


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

But if you are running 120 volt power it has to be rated correctly in conduit. Also keep power and low voltage wire in separate conduits.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Correct on 120v. AFAIK - all typical 'romex' type cabling is rated for inwall use without conduit.

Bryan


----------



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm running smurf tube for speaker wiring and 1.5" conduit for projector inputs and future flat screen; ALL 120VAC will be run as normal in wall.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

When using conduit , it is much easier to use THHN single conductors instead of romex when pulling through conduit. I never heard of smurf tube?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Smurf tube is flexible tubing meant primarily for lower voltage cabling. It's called smurf tube because it's blue.

Bryan


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Not an electrician, but here's what I have experienced/learned:

Romex in conduit has to be derated. Something about the insulation and the conduit not allowing for enough heat dissipation. THHN wiring is a better bet for 120VAC stuff.

Low voltage wire in approved conduit (smurf tube, orange tube, and pvc are approved) does not need to be CL2/3 rated. I am not sure if that rule only applies in the same room for fire reasons. The worry is that if an unrated wire goes between rooms and a fire breaks out, the insulation in the wire can act as a fuse and carry the fire all around the house.

However, if you are worried for code/permit reasons, it can all vary by jurisdiction and the inspector you get.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

bpape said:


> Smurf tube is flexible tubing meant primarily for lower voltage cabling. It's called smurf tube because it's blue.
> 
> Bryan


Had a funny feeling thats what it was.lol, thanks.


----------



## nickstulkes (Oct 12, 2020)

Some industrial electrical services know all the wiring needed and tools that can be used in this king of wall wiring.


----------



## billragston (Nov 2, 2020)

Better contact professional electricians Hawthorne to do the wiring in the wall specially if you are handling power hungry appliance.


----------

